# Burned Biscuits



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Burned Biscuits

When I was a kid, my Mom liked to make breakfast food for dinner every now and then. And I remember one night In particular when she had made breakfast after a long, hard day at work. On that evening so long ago, my Mom placed a plate of eggs, sausage and extremely burned biscuits in front of my dad. I remember waiting to see if anyone noticed!

Yet all my dad did was reach for his biscuit, smile at my Mom and asked me how my day was at school.. I don't remember what I told him that night, but I do remember watching him smear butter and jelly on that ugly burned biscuit. He ate every bite of that thing... Never made a face nor uttered a word about it!

When I got up from the table that evening, I remember hearing my Mom apologize to my dad for burning the biscuits. And I'll never forget what he said: "Honey, I love burned biscuits every now and then." 
Later that night, I went to kiss Daddy good night and I asked him if he really liked his biscuits burned. He wrapped me in his arms and said, "Your Momma put in a hard day at work today and she's real tired. And besides - a little burned biscuit never hurt anyone!"

As I've grown older, I've thought about that many times. Life is full of imperfect things and imperfect people. I'm not the best at hardly anything, and I forget birthdays and anniversaries just like everyone else. But what I've learned over the years is that learning to accept each others faults - and choosing to celebrate each others differences is one of the most important keys to creating a healthy, growing, and lasting relationship.

And that's my prayer for you today.... That you will learn to take the good, the bad and the ugly parts of your life and lay them at the feet of God. Because in the end, He's the only One who will be able to give you a relationship where a burned biscuit isn't a deal-breaker!

We could extend this to any relationship. In fact, understanding is the basis of any relationship - be it a husband-wife or parent-child or friendship! 
"Don't put the key to your happiness in someone else's pocket - keep it in your own." 
So, please pass me a biscuit, and yes, the burned one will do just fine. PLEASE pass this along to someone who has enriched your life. Be kinder than necessary because everyone you meet is fighting some kind of battle. 
"Life without God is like an unsharpened pencil - it has no point."


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Simply amazing!

Thanks


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you! This is now my facebook status! Love it....


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

First time I've visited here in over a year and the first posting I pulled up. Don't think it can get any better than this, but I'll keep checking in. 
Craig :wink:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

KneeDeep&Sink'N said:


> First time I've visited here in over a year and the first posting I pulled up. Don't think it can get any better than this, but I'll keep checking in.
> Craig :wink:


 Thats funny. I don't ever visit this either and yep, the first one I pulled up. Great post and I needed it.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Thats funny. I don't ever visit this either and yep, the first one I pulled up. Great post and I needed it.


I didn't know you visited the other side 24. Glad to see you at least poke in and check things out.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

24Buds said:


> Thats funny. I don't ever visit this either and yep, the first one I pulled up. Great post and I needed it.


First time I have ever been here as well. That was great! Thanks


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks BGM!
Hey KD&S, 24Buds, and Slab.....y'all visit here more often. Great folks are always here!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

